# Disgusted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## killikyle (14 November 2010)

*It was 2 minutes out of your life people - why couldn't you do it?*

Incredibly saddened (but unfortunately not surprised) that people were posting during the 2 minute silence to commemorate those fallen in conflict.

To those individuals who posted at exactly 11:00, words fail me (well they don't actually, it would just mean that the thread was withdrawn).


----------



## EAST KENT (14 November 2010)

Do agree..though it is the eleventh hour on the eleventh day ..that to me is the real time for silence.


----------



## killikyle (14 November 2010)

EAST KENT said:



			Do agree..though it is the eleventh hour on the eleventh day ..that to me is the real time for silence.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely, I commented on another thread on Thursday in a similar vein. 

Strangely, I have more sympathy for the folk who were in a workplace environment that didn't observe the silence (and who obviously wanted to) than those who are sitting in front on their computers on a Sunday commenting about snow on someone's roof!


----------



## FestiveSpirit (14 November 2010)

Whilst I agree it is appalling, it doesnt surprise me.  I was out hacking, timed it so I reached the local war memorial at 5 minutes to 11.  I got off (horse is a TB and will not stand still) and I waited whilst they had the small ceremony, including observing the 2 minute silence.  Then I got back on again, and went home.

A pity the ignorant b*stards who were driving past in their cars the whole time couldnt have had similar courtesy


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (14 November 2010)

I work for an airline - and at exactly 11am on the 11th myself, and my work partner stopped serving mid way through a familys order to hold 2 minutes silence.

The whole aircraft fell silent as soon as they realised (bar a few kids but u cant blame them) - it can be done in a work place - and should be done as a matter of course.


----------



## Spudlet (14 November 2010)

Hands up, I lost track of time this morning.

However I did observe the silence on Thursday.


----------



## Bryndu (14 November 2010)

killikyle said:



*It was 2 minutes out of your life people - why couldn't you do it?*

Incredibly saddened (but unfortunately not surprised) that people were posting during the 2 minute silence to commemorate those fallen in conflict.

To those individuals who posted at exactly 11:00, words fail me (well they don't actually, it would just mean that the thread was withdrawn).



Click to expand...

I laid a wreath at our town memorial today and the whole town stopped, you could have heard a pin drop - amazing. I think more people actually stop than we realise but that also some people just don't get it at all.
Bryndu


----------



## overthejumps (14 November 2010)

Not defending anyone but could some of the posts come from overseas with a different timezone?  Anyway we had a lovely service and very poignant one, it was good to see so many youngsters in attendance.


----------



## MagicMelon (15 November 2010)

Posting isn't talking though is it?  I assume you're more offended they weren't taking the 2 mins to think about it?  Just staying quiet means nothing.  I couldn't do the silence as I was on a phone call to a client at that exact time, but TBH as long as I've taken the time to think about it at some point I don't see a problem.


----------



## killikyle (15 November 2010)

MagicMelon said:



			Posting isn't talking though is it?  I assume you're more offended they weren't taking the 2 mins to think about it?  Just staying quiet means nothing.  I couldn't do the silence as I was on a phone call to a client at that exact time, but TBH as long as I've taken the time to think about it at some point I don't see a problem.
		
Click to expand...

I believe the word I used was "saddened", not offended..........

I realise that some people consider that whatever they happen to be doing at the time, is more important than observing the silence and contemplating those fallen in the service of their country, however opinions and priorities vary.

A little boy said to me before his father's funeral (the fourth in 8 days) - "My daddy was really brave and I'm going to make him proud by being brave too. I'll stand up straight and not cry because that's what soldiers do and my daddy was a good soldier".

He was as good as his word, ramrod straight in his little suit as he saluted the flag on his father's coffin - the tears came later.

It is for him, and all the other families affected by war and conflict, that *I* make a point of putting my life on hold for two minutes on both the 11th of the 11th and Rememberance Sunday.

To those who *did* make a point of stopping, I thank you.


----------



## PapaFrita (15 November 2010)

killikyle said:



			I believe the word I used was "saddened", not offended..........
		
Click to expand...

You said 'disgusted' in the title.


----------



## killikyle (15 November 2010)

PapaFrita said:



			You said 'disgusted' in the title.
		
Click to expand...

You know, I really should start betting on things - I had a feeling someone would mention that!

Yes, I did entitle the thread "Disgusted" as that was how I felt and I was also "saddened" as a secondary reaction.

However, the world is still turning, the boys (and girls) are still fighting and dying and if people want to start pulling my original post to pieces then so be it. I've said my piece and if anyone feels an unquestionable need to debase the thread, then not much I can do about it............


----------



## FestiveSpirit (15 November 2010)

killikyle said:



			You know, I really should start betting on things - I had a feeling someone would mention that!

Yes, I did entitle the thread "Disgusted" as that was how I felt and I was also "saddened" as a secondary reaction.

However, the world is still turning, the boys (and girls) are still fighting and dying and if people want to start pulling my original post to pieces then so be it. I've said my piece and if anyone feels an unquestionable need to debase the thread, then not much I can do about it............
		
Click to expand...

I couldnt agree with you more Killikyle, how typical of this forum that people have to start nit picking over the exact wording used and ignore the sentiment of your post entirely


----------



## itsme123 (15 November 2010)

I think, in life, you have to realise that not everyone has the same thoughts and feelings as you. 

To dictate that *everyone* should do x at x time no matter what their nationality or beliefs (some are very opposed to war) else you shall be 'disgusted' and they should be 'ashamed' is a bit far fetched. 

Did I? yes I did, but I don't judge those who didn't. 

Also, *tin hat donned* not every solider in WW1 and 2 fought for the honour of their country. Most fought out of fear that if they refused to then their families would be persecuted and they would be killed. 

I still have uttermost respect for every soldier (my grandfather was a german paratrooper in ww2) but I don't believe that everyone MUST feel the way that i, and millions of others, do.


----------



## PapaFrita (15 November 2010)

CareyR said:



			I couldnt agree with you more Killikyle, how typical of this forum that people have to start nit picking over the exact wording used and ignore the sentiment of your post entirely 

Click to expand...

Quite. Oh the irony.


----------



## zefragile (15 November 2010)

Have you considered that clocks can be a few minutes ahead or behind?


----------



## mcnaughty (15 November 2010)

Personally, I always honour both silences and whenever I see a poppy seller I stick a quid or two in - usually get "caught" at least 5/6 times through the couple of weeks leading up to Remembrance Sunday and willingly give each and every time.

However, some people do not honour this day and that is up to them - it is not compulsory to do so and never should be.  I believe it is disrespectful to talk whilst others are obviously contemplating the couple of minutes but to carry on working or walking - sorry that is up to them too.

Also, it is very easy to forget the time and date if you don't happen to have a TV or radio on nearby.

I had a hell of a time at work trying to honour the 11/11 date - in charge of the alarm to start and finish - started on time (I believe though could not find TIM on my phone..) but alarm would not stop - rang for about 25 seconds (felt like 5 mins) then I had lost track of my counting so think the 2 mins probably lasted about 3...


----------



## Serenity087 (15 November 2010)

Oh more nitpicking!

Whether they chose to or not, men DIED for our freedom!!

It is beyond rude, whatever your views on war, religion or race (the clue is, they were world wars, that means, they included everyone!)

I remember also the germans, japanese, italians, turks... the "bad guys" who weren't bad at all - just men forced to fight for their own countries.

If you can't look back on the Great Wars and find SOMEONE you want to remember for two minutes, human or beast, from any nation, then you're just a nothing in my eyes.

And I'm anti war.  But I'll always be pro soldiers.


----------



## itsme123 (15 November 2010)

Do people HAVE to remember a loved one simply because they fought in a war? Why can't they remember them for another reason? That's my point. 

It's pretty juvenile, IMO to judge someone on the fact they don't stay silent when you think they should stay silent. And a bit ironic in the sense that these men fought for our freedom, yet people are referred to as 'nothing' (at least, in harper gals eyes) if they don't down tools and be quiet for exactly two minutes at 11am on 11/11... 

I do so, because I CHOOSE to, but wouldn't DREAM of judging others for perhaps deciding that they want to have their two minute think later on, in privacy.


----------



## gnubee (15 November 2010)

Are you supposed to do both the 11th and the Sunday then? I always make sure we do one on 11/11 at work or wherever, but I will admit that I have never really participated in the one on Sundays. 
I would be silent on the Sunday if I was getting in the way of other people having their own observation of the ceremony, but I do remembrance day on 11th where I stop what I am doing and think my thoughts, and have never felt the need to repeat on Sunday.
If many people are likely to be offended by my failure to do both, then tbh I wouldn't object to joining in again for the sake of comfort, although personally I dont think its necessary.

However, I do think it is a bit inappropriate to come on a forum and slate everyone who hasn't comformed to your view of how remembrance should be carried out. A number of people of my grandparents generation who were involved in war through choices that were not their own object to the principles of the day in the way it idealises the notion of sacrifice for the country, and whilst Im sure they remember their lost friends in their own way, at their own time, I would never dare to try to tell them, or anyone else to whom they may have passed their attitudes how they ought to participate. In fact, out of respect for these beliefs I try to avoid thinking of either of the two WWII participants who have been involved in my life during the silence, as I am pretty sure it is not an aspect of their lives they would want to be remembered for.


----------



## Tinypony (16 November 2010)

I was unaware of a second 2 minute silence.  I thought there was just the one, on 11/11, when did this second one come into being?
Mind you, it's very easy to miss a certain time.  I was working alone on Sunday, and you do lose track of time, so I can't say I'd definitely have observed the silence even if I'd known about it.  In a way I think it's wrong to berate people over this, they may have missed the silence, but you don't know if they have spared time to reflect in other ways, supported Help for Heroes and the poppy appeal for example.


----------



## zefragile (16 November 2010)

Tinypony said:



			In a way I think it's wrong to berate people over this, they may have missed the silence, but you don't know if they have spared time to reflect in other ways, supported Help for Heroes and the poppy appeal for example.
		
Click to expand...

Precisely.


----------



## mcnaughty (16 November 2010)

Blimey Harper - there is no need to get so upset.  You cannot impose your beliefs on others.

As I said - I carried out the alarm sounding at work on 11/11 and would always stop, give contemplation and a small prayer but on Sunday - sorry I was busy and forgot the time - think I was probably mucking out or doing the ironing.  Life goes on and the dead would not want it any other way - otherwise their death would have been pointless.

The world does not need to stop still for people to still give a thought for those who lost their lives.  Similar to not attending a funeral of a loved one due to time or location constraints - you don't have to be there in body not to be there in mind and soul.


----------



## Foxy53 (16 November 2010)

Last time I looked we were still living in a democracy, which is what the armed forces have fought for over the decades, which allows each and everyone of us to DECIDE FOR OURSELVES if we want to observe a silence or not. 

Peace be with you my children


----------



## zoon (17 November 2010)

I lost my brother in Afghanistan in January, so remembrance day is something very close to my heart.  But since the last great war was over 50 years ago, people do not feel as strongly about it as they once did, unless they have been unfortunate to lose someone like I have.  Current wars do not affect people in the way the world wars did.

I had a silence for much longer than 2 mins on both days - I was at the church and at the local war memorial thinking about him.  But, I do not judge anyone who choses not to honour the silence, so long as they do not disturb mine.  At the memorial I was stood by a very busy road on the pavement.  I was the only one there and the world carried on around me, but people showed respect by waiting for me to finish before walking past.  Cars even slowed down to show respect.  And for that I thank them.

Most people cannot relate to remembrance day as they have not lost anyone they have known.  War is so far away from their everyday lives, it does not occur to them - and why should it?

Like I said - it is personnal choice.  So long as those who are observing a silence are not disturbed, what is the issue? I do believe it is sad that people are not more aware of the losses, but after going through the grief of losing someone in that way I will happily leave people in the bliss of their ignorance.

I think this poem is perfect - 

Why are they selling poppies, Mummy?
Selling poppies in town today.
The poppies, child, are flowers of love.
For the men who marched away.

But why have they chosen a poppy, Mummy?
Why not a beautiful rose?
Because my child, men fought and died
In the fields where the poppies grow.

But why are the poppies so red, Mummy?
Why are the poppies so red?
Red is the colour of blood, my child.
The blood that our soldiers shed.

The heart of the poppy is black, Mummy.
Why does it have to be black?
Black, my child, is the symbol of grief.
For the men who never came back.

But why, Mummy are you crying so?
Your tears are giving you pain.
My tears are my fears for you my child.
For the world is forgetting again.


----------



## Aces_High (19 November 2010)

If I posted that is because I am 11 hours a head of UK time!  I did my own silence whilst I was looking at a baby elephant and there was a Spitfire flying overhead - it was very humbling.  Having been in a relationship for over 8 years with a soldier it's a cause very close to my heart.  I think it's important all over the world that November 11th is recognised and I was thrilled to see it honoured in Australia along with loads of war vets selling poppies.


----------



## Tinypony (19 November 2010)

I think Australia are much more respectful of their war vets.  I met an old guy when I was travelling home after my last trip, he was on his way to the Gallipoli remembrance gathering.  He said we should sit together, and I pointed out that wouldn't work because I had pre-booked my seat.  He told me it would be fine, because they treat their vets very well.  I got on the plane, thought no more of it, but before we took off the stewardess came and asked if I'd like to change seat to be next to him.  He was a great old man, it was really lovely to share the journey with him.
I still think that some will choose to remember the dead in a public silence.  For others, there may be something they will do that means more to them personally.  If you have dead to remember, you will remember them.
Very sorry to hear of your loss Zoon, that is so very sad.


----------



## Merlotmonster (23 November 2010)

I ran a show for our riding club on remembrance sunday, and we held a two minute silence. All the competitors observed it too.


----------



## Seahorse (23 November 2010)

Merlotmonster said:



			I ran a show for our riding club on remembrance sunday, and we held a two minute silence. All the competitors observed it too.
		
Click to expand...


I was at a showjumping competition on remembrance sunday one year. At 11 we all observed the 2 minutes silence, apart from 1 man who went up and started asking if he could put his number down for the next class. A few people tried to discreetly shush him but he was oblivious. After a few seconds it dawned on him what had happened and I've never seen anyone look so ashamed. He'd obviously lost track of time.


----------



## kickandshout (26 November 2010)

i was at the your horse live show when the 2 minutes was observed.
 i didn't realise and asked a seller about an item they were selling she shushed me then i realised  (embarrassed) !!!!
i couldn't believe it the silence was deafening !! then when the announcer told us the 2 minutes had been observed  it really was deafening !!


----------

